
Brain-computer interface advance allows fast, accurate typing despite paralysis - panic
http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2017/02/brain-computer-interface-allows-fast-accurate-typing-by-people-with-paralysis.html
======
awqrre
You can accomplish quite a bit with 8wpm (it's great even if it isn't fast
when compared to finger typing).

